# Best Cottage Cheese Brand?



## Dawgluver (Jul 30, 2013)

We stick to the lowfat stuff.  Recently we got the Kraft Simply 2%, which is a new product.  It's not very good, mushy, and as DH describes it, it tastes like dust.  We have tried Daisy, which actually tastes worse.  The store brand, Our Family, varies, but tastes pretty mediocre.  So far, the best we can find here is the Fareway store brand.  Any other brands that are decent?


----------



## pacanis (Jul 30, 2013)

I like Nordic.
Even the name suggests it's icy good.
Can't help you with the 2% stuff.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 30, 2013)

I don't know if you can get it outside of Minnesota, but I love Old Home brand. It has a nice texture and creaminess - even the lower fat varieties.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 30, 2013)

Maybe you will just have to make your own to get some that tastes good.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm not going to make my own, Taxy, we go through it too fast.  Thanks, Pac and Steve, will have to look for those brands.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm really picky about certain brands of different foods, and cottage cheese is one of them. I won't eat anything but Knudsen cottage cheese, although if you live in the eastern, southeastern and midwestern United States, you know it by the _Breakstone's_ name. That's the same idea as our western Best Foods mayo is your Hellmans, another name brand I won't do without. 

Anyway, for me there's nothing better than Knudsen/Breakstone cottage cheese.


----------



## bakechef (Jul 30, 2013)

I agree with Kayelle, I like Breakstone's, seems to be a good consistent product. 

If I'm in the Northeast I really like Hood, but that is a very regional brand for most of their products.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 30, 2013)

I've heard of Breakstone's, not sure we get it here.  Thanks!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 30, 2013)

Nordic and used to get Lucerna from Safeway, now I get Darigold, regional.  I had one spoonful of that Kraft and threw the whole thing away.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 30, 2013)

I used to buy Breakstone's sour cream and all of a sudden it took a turn for the worse. I've never bought their cottage cheese though.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 30, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nordic and used to get Lucerna from Safeway, now I get Darigold, regional.  I had one spoonful of that Kraft and threw the whole thing away.



  DH said the same thing about the Kraft,"That's awful!  Throw it away!"

I'll try and bury it in a lasagna.

:sigh:  I have a feeling we're destined to be stuck with Fareway brand, which is about as good as we can get around here, and actually pretty tasty.  How is Costco for cottage cheese?  I'll have to check Aldi's, they might have some of the brands mentioned too.


----------



## chopper (Jul 30, 2013)

I like the Safeway house brand for cottage cheese.  It's funny, my niece was just visiting and said that she just loves the new stuff from Kraft. Each to their own I guess.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 30, 2013)

I have an almost full container of Kraft I can send her!


----------



## chopper (Jul 30, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> I have an almost full container of Kraft I can send her!



I'm sure she would love it.  She lives in Ohio.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 30, 2013)

chopper said:


> I'm sure she would love it.  She lives in Ohio.



Hmm.  Might be a bit ripe by the time she gets it.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 31, 2013)

I always buy Hood cc when I run down to NY state. I cannot STAND the cottage cheese in Canada. It is too runny and the curds are huge. My brother says the same thing (he also lives in Eastern Ontario).


----------



## jabbur (Jul 31, 2013)

I tend to get the store brand of small curd cottage cheese and have never had a problem.  I'm the only one in the house that eats it!  It makes a nice side to sandwiches for lunches.


----------



## Katdono (Oct 30, 2013)

*Friendship*

I grew up down the road from the Friendship Cottage Cheese factory. I haven't found another brand that I like as much. I get the 1%.


----------

